# Litter pan liners?



## KimandCocoa (Mar 14, 2007)

The most recent litter box I bought from Walmartis made by Van Ness. There was a sticker on it suggestingbuying the litter box liners as well. I think having thosewould make litter disposal a lot easier! Right now I have todump out the litter into a trash can and sometimes it spills.It can be a real mess. I am guessing the liners would not bebunny safe though because they would chew them? Or is theresomething else you can line a litter box with?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 14, 2007)

Please don't use them. I used them in the verybeginning with Harper and he loves to scratch in his litterpan. Hescratched down to the liner and then shredded it and attempted to eatit. Rabbits can suffocate themselves on the plastic very easily.

I'm not sure what you could use instead, thick layers of newspaperchanged daily seems to work well. We do this at the rescue and thenpile bedding on top (for the ones in smaller cages instead of runs).This way, we just pull the newspaper up, poop, bedding, and all, anddispose of it quickly and easily, usually with no scooping. Seems towork well.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it's just better to take the litter box outside and empty it in the trash can.

I too got a litter box from Walmart the other day that came with thoseliners, two food dishes, and a litter scoop. I thought about the litterpan liners...and I think it wouldn't be safe to use around the bunnies.I would be afraid of them eating it. I wonder if they would be scaredof the noise of it ruffling when the hop in the box?



_- Amy_


----------



## KimandCocoa (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok I won't use them then. The newspaper idea sounds good though, thanks!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea I use Newspaper to line my Rabbit's litterboxes too. It's great!! I do use those exact linersin my Cat's litter box though. But I highly recommend liningyour Rabbit's with newspaper. If Bandit doesn't dig at hislitterbox and rip it, it's so easy to clean out!

Crystal


----------

